# British Iron Works, South Wales meet - February 08



## smileysal (Feb 19, 2008)

Whilst at the South Wales meet we went to the former British Iron Works. Not sure of its whereabouts, i just drove lmao. Anyway, on with the pics. 

It was in a beautiful setting.

The former winding house






The right hand side part of the building was the first part of the managers house, the building on the left was the later managers house.





Arched door inside the house





Another view of the arched doorway










This is the sign (or whats left of it) of a former garage that was there after the iron works closed. The pit is still there underneath all the beams and roof.










The chimney, not sure if the weather has done the damage with the hole in it, or people 










Another view of the chimney





A little friend either Crash or King Al found










A view of the house from the back view with Sheep explaining something.


----------



## sheep2405 (Feb 19, 2008)

Its in a place called Abersychan....


----------



## smileysal (Feb 19, 2008)

cheers, all i can remember is you directing me left, right and straight on. oh, and the railway bridge. Apart from that, i hadn't any idea.

  Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 19, 2008)

I really loved this place.

The Winding House
















The Managers House




































And there's more...


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 19, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## King Al (Feb 20, 2008)

Looking good, love the fire place in the sky pic, don't remember that


----------



## smileysal (Feb 20, 2008)

Al, those fireplaces were all on the first floor. Was a gorgeous setting wasn't it?

And found it now on google earth  Cheers Sheep


----------



## havoc (Feb 20, 2008)

Wales is full of places like this, a lot are untouched by chavs too which is always nice. Nice work


----------

